# Mr. Heater Portable Buddy



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I know there was a topic on this a few years ago but I thought I would see if anyone is using these now. I am contemplating purchasing a Mr. Heater Portable Buddy to use in my garage (which is also my workshop) and when I go on Boy Scout outings with my son. Most of the scout outings are happening at the local scout camp which has what they call adirondacks which are basically 8' square wooden yard sheds with bunks, no door and built in vents. Went on a camp out last year where it got down to about 37 degrees which wasn't to comfy. We usually hang a tarp over the door opening for privacy but it still gets really cold.

Anyway, I would like to get user reviews. One of the other dads uses one even when they are sleeping which the instructions say not to do. Per the web site, they are supposed to be alright to use even in tents.

Mr. Heater site

On Amazon


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

I have one and it is a nice compact heater, I have used it in the garage and it works well, as well as an outdoor heater. I don't use it in a trailer for the following reasons.

1) Burning propane w/o venting the exhaust gas adds moisture to the air. For every gallon of propane burned, you get about 3.5 quarts of water in the air. really raises the RH in a small enclosure and can end up with foggy windows.
2) you need ventilation to make sure you don't have a Carbon Monoxide problem. Lots of arguments as to safety but CO is not something to take lightly

I wouldn't use one in a tent because of potential fire danger. tipping it over or gettting to close to something combustible could start a fire pretty quick, they do get got.

In the boy scout camp, I'd use it during the day when someone is around and just make sure it is well away from anything combustble. I'd worry at night more about fire than CO since it sounds like the building is anything but airtight. Get it warm before you go to bed and turn it back on when you get up??


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Mr Heater Buddy has a tip sensor that turns it off if it is even bumped, very sensitive. It also use a type of catalytic combustion that has almost a zero chance of making CO. It burns too hot for CO to be produced. The only time I would even think to worry about it would be if one of the grids were cracked. Back in the day the heaters in trailers were wall mounted heaters of this same design and you can still buy them if you want. Very safe.

Moisture is a big issue in a small space but depending on the location it may not be too bad of an issue. Here in Idaho the winters are very dry so some extra moisture is actually welcome.

We use one in the trailer sometimes but the DW uses it most often under her chair at Lacrosse and Hockey games, keeps the butt and legs nice and toasty.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

According to the web site:

Note: Different models required for California and Canada due to local regulations.
*New* Fold-Down Handle for compact storage
*New* Swivel Out Regulator for easy fuel connection
Designed and approved for emergency indoor & outdoor use
Automatic low oxygen shutoff system
Accidental tip-over safety shutoff
Lightweight, easy to carry
Heats up to 200 sq. ft.
Connects directly to a 20 lb. cylinder with optional hose
CSA certified


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

thefulminator said:


> According to the web site:
> 
> Note: Different models required for California and Canada due to local regulations.
> *New* Fold-Down Handle for compact storage
> ...


the tip over shutoff will turn it off, but it will still be hot enough to catch some combustibles on fire if it is tipped over on them. Likewise you don't want it to be near anything combustible could fall on it (clothes etc.) Caution is the word.


----------



## Grover (Jul 19, 2010)

You can hook the heater to a large cylinder with a hose. If you use the hose, get the add on filter. The hose liner has an oil in it that will clog the regulator. Don't ask how I know that it ruins the heater to run it without the filter.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I have an 11 pound propane cylinder with propane tree and hoses I use for the weber Q, lantern etc. when camping. I figured for garage use that would be the way to go. If I was going to use it in an adirondack or tent I would use the green cylinders.


----------

